# Sunday Special - Navy Jargon



## luckytrim (Oct 7, 2018)

Sunday Special - Navy Jargon

Today, I give you a word that is a Navy term, and you tell me  what it 
means / represents...

1. Snipe
2. Tin Can
3. Tit-less Wave
4. Bug Juice
5. Bubblehead
6. Crow
7. Jarhead
8. Gee dunk
9. Roach Coach
10. Balls to the Wall
11. Goat Locker
12. Sparky
13. Hot Racking
14. 'BOHICA' (short for ....)
15. Fantail
16. a Sailor's white hat
17.Irish Pennant
18. Mustang
19. Acey-Deucy Club
20. Scuttlebutt
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Engineer – works below decks, as in the engine  room
2. a Destroyer
3. Yeoman - clerical worker
4. Kool-Aid
5. Submariner
6. Refers to a promotion to Petty Officer... "I just got my  crow tacked on 
yesterday."
7. a Marine
8. Candy - Snacks
9. When in port, it's where you buy your Gee dunk ... "Now  hear this; the 
Roach Coach is on the pier."
10. The ship is steaming at flank (top) speed
11. Chief Petty Officers Quarters
12. a Radioman
13. Sharing a bunk with another sailor; you sleep while he's  on duty, and 
vice-versa.
This is more common on submarines, where space used to be  limited
14. ' Bend Over, Here It Comes Again' - used to infer that  you've just been 
'used'...
example; "I see you're back from liberty, Smith. Get into your  work clothes, 
I've got a job for you." Smith protests that he has the day  off, but the 
Chief smiles and says, "Relax, we'll make it up to you later.  Besides, it's 
a really cushy detail. Meet me on the fantail in ten minutes.  And bring your 
tool belt." As the Chief leaves, you hear John mutter,  "Bohica."
15. The extreme aft part of the main deck.
16. a Sailors white hat
17. a loose thread on your dress blues, usually pointed out at  inspection.
18. An officer who has been promoted up through the enlisted  ranks.
19. A club for first and second class petty officers  only.
20. a water fountain, or the gossip you might hear.


----------

